# "you've only got a little one she said"



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

had a good week touring devon crossing from the studland peninsula to sandbanks on the chain ferry £3;59 for a car £7 for a van & £8 for a coach so i handed over the £7 van rate the girl came out with a trainee showed her the taxdisc and handed me £3;50 back and said "you've only got a little one" the missus was still laughing when we reached the other side,
thats a 7mtr 3.5ton veh but i'm happy.
haven't been lulworth cove since i was a kid but still spectacular though crowded , went into the campsite at double door £32 for one night went to a farm cs for £8 instead


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

We will be off at the weekend. Oxford for two nights. Bournemouth to meet up with friends who are living in a caravan in the new forest while they try and find a house and then off to Devon / Cornwall etc for 3 weeks.

We have been looking at Pub Stopovers, Wild Camping and CL Sites when we need to fill up and empty.

Will have the correct money for the chain ferry  Not been that way for years.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rugbyken said:


> had a good week touring devon crossing from the studland peninsula to sandbanks on the chain ferry £3;59 for a car £7 for a van & £8 for a coach so i handed over the £7 van rate the girl came out with a trainee showed her the taxdisc and handed me £3;50 back and said "you've only got a little one" the missus was still laughing when we reached the other side,
> thats a 7mtr 3.5ton veh but i'm happy.
> haven't been lulworth cove since i was a kid but still spectacular though crowded , went into the campsite at double door £32 for one night went to a farm cs for £8 instead


Is the £8 CS you stayed at anywhere near Durdle Door? My son's family live in the Lulworth Cove area and I'm always looking for different / nearer / cheaper places to stay when we visit them in the van.

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A lovely part of the world where I was lucky enough to grow up in. The chain-ferry queues in those days (sixties) were nothing compared to what they can be like today!!! Just one thing though, the places you are talking about are in Dorset, definitely not Devon :roll: 

Caulkhead


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We tow an iQ with the motorhome. When we were on the Gower a year or two ago, we drove into a coastal car park which was charging something like a couple of pounds for a car. As my hubby has always maintained that the iQ is half a car he thought he would see if the car park attendent would agree with him. He did, and only charged us a £1. :lol:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

haven't been lulworth cove since i was a kid but still spectacular though crowded , went into the campsite at double door £32 for one night went to a farm cs for £8 instead[/quote]

Did you explain to this site that you did not want to buy the freehold of the ground just rent a small spot for the night ?

At £32 a night thats more than the average house rents out for and they wonder why people take their motorhomes abroad.

RD


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

your right of course caulkhead but to us furriners they'm all the same bootifull that is ,
the campsite chris was at church nowles just down from corfe castle but about 5 miles away from the cove at N 50.63733 W 2.08374


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We fancied a week-end away with sea views last week-end and thought the Durdle Door Holiday Park might have been a good pitch for a Saturday night. They did not have any one night pitches available (at £35/night for the sea view pitch, (although the review says you look over the public parking as well) but strangely they did have pitches for three nights from the Saturday night. S'pose I could have rung up and argued the case that here is £35 going begging but having dealt with "jobsworths" all week really could not be bovvered.


----------

